# P0335 Crankshaft Position Sensor



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Before replacing parts get the negative battery cable replaced (service bulletin...10 year 120000 mile coverage).

If the system is dropping out (yours is, dead speedo is the clue) any codes coming up are resultant and are not to be acted on.

See your dealer.....search this site for the service bulletin number.

Rob


----------



## Paquinr89 (May 16, 2018)

Thanks Rob. I'll definitely do that first!


----------



## Paquinr89 (May 16, 2018)

Robby said:


> Before replacing parts get the negative battery cable replaced (service bulletin...10 year 120000 mile coverage).
> 
> If the system is dropping out (yours is, dead speedo is the clue) any codes coming up are resultant and are not to be acted on.
> 
> ...


In case the batter cable isn't the problem, do you know the location of the crankshaft sensor? I'm going to work on it Saturday and of the problem continues, I'd like to get under the hood and fix it


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I do not know the location on a 1.8.

Rob


----------



## misperros16 (May 21, 2018)

Robby said:


> I do not know the location on a 1.8.
> Do you happen to know where the cranskshaft sensor location for 1.4l 2012 cruze.


----------



## misperros16 (May 21, 2018)

Paquinr89 said:


> I've been having the same problem I see a few other people have been posting about with my 2012 crude LS. While driving (low speeds and high speeds) my car will jerk and I will get 2 separate device warnings on the dash. Service stabilitrak and service traction control. My RPM needle also drops to 0 and stops working. The check engine light comes on and gives code P0335. Sometimes when stopped or just starting to move the car from a parked position, it will stall out. It's also idling rough. I had to replace the thermostat and housing after it overheated over the winter. Just for licks, I pulled the camshaft sensors and there was a lot of gunk on them. Kind of looked like cooked oil (I assumed this happened during the overheating). I want to pull and replace the crankshaft sensor, but I cannot find it. Does anyone have it's specific location or has anyone had this problem before and it turned out to be something different?





Did u fix the code PO335


----------



## Paquinr89 (May 16, 2018)

misperros16 said:


> Paquinr89 said:
> 
> 
> > I've been having the same problem I see a few other people have been posting about with my 2012 crude LS. While driving (low speeds and high speeds) my car will jerk and I will get 2 separate device warnings on the dash. Service stabilitrak and service traction control. My RPM needle also drops to 0 and stops working. The check engine light comes on and gives code P0335. Sometimes when stopped or just starting to move the car from a parked position, it will stall out. It's also idling rough. I had to replace the thermostat and housing after it overheated over the winter. Just for licks, I pulled the camshaft sensors and there was a lot of gunk on them. Kind of looked like cooked oil (I assumed this happened during the overheating). I want to pull and replace the crankshaft sensor, but I cannot find it. Does anyone have it's specific location or has anyone had this problem before and it turned out to be something different?
> ...


Unfortunately no. I did get the negative battery cable replaced, but I'm still having the same problems. My uncle and I spent a few hours under the hood and could not find the crankshaft sensor either. Thinking about getting a Haynes service manual to see if it's in there, but I feel like if it was, someone on the internet would've been able to help me by now lol


----------



## misperros16 (May 21, 2018)

Paquinr89 said:


> misperros16 said:
> 
> 
> > Paquinr89 said:
> ...




I found this online but hopefully will help us cuz I'm having the same problem. 
https://workshop-manuals.com/chevro...ssure_sensor/component_information/locations/

It's on the back of motor.I took a pic where u can see part # 55571994


----------



## Paquinr89 (May 16, 2018)

misperros16 said:


> Paquinr89 said:
> 
> 
> > misperros16 said:
> ...


Maybe I'm blind, but I still can't find this **** part. It's not exactly the same layout as the 1.4 turbo. According to the engine diagram, it should be Benito the starter. I can't see anything before mine at all. Any ideas?


----------



## misperros16 (May 21, 2018)

Paquinr89 said:


> misperros16 said:
> 
> 
> > Paquinr89 said:
> ...



Maybe with your cellphone u can take a video from the back of the engine looking for this type of sensors.


----------



## Motherofspecialkid (Jul 28, 2018)

Same problem took to dealer and said crankshaft sensor on my 2013 Cruze l1.8 liter. I can’t find it either. Dealer wants $400 to change it


----------



## Timberfly (Jul 22, 2018)

Motherofspecialkid said:


> Same problem took to dealer and said crankshaft sensor on my 2013 Cruze l1.8 liter. I can’t find it either. Dealer wants $400 to change it


It's behind the starter motor, on the rear of the engine. You wouldn't be able to see it unless you remove the starter.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

Did you get this issue fixed? I’m having al the same symptoms. Check Engine light, service Stabilitrak, Service Traction control, and Engine Power Reduced.


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Ghost14 said:


> I'm having al the same symptoms. Check Engine light, service Stabilitrak, Service Traction control, and Engine Power Reduced.


All these can be caused by a single problem such as a misfire. Have you had the codes read? You can take it to Autozone (and most other parts stores) and they will read the codes for you. 

Post back what you find out.

HTH.
Doug

.


----------



## Ghost14 (Jan 25, 2019)

plano-doug said:


> All these can be caused by a single problem such as a misfire. Have you had the codes read? You can take it to Autozone (and most other parts stores) and they will read the codes for you.
> 
> Post back what you find out.
> 
> ...


So my issue was fixed I had a P0035 code which was a "Crankshaft Position Sensor". I replaced the part myself and after taking it out on a test drive I had Power Steering code come on briefly than shut off. Cars been good every since probably just needed to go on a long drive.


----------



## Muner (Sep 5, 2020)

Paquinr89 said:


> I've been having the same problem I see a few other people have been posting about with my 2012 crude LS. While driving (low speeds and high speeds) my car will jerk and I will get 2 separate device warnings on the dash. Service stabilitrak and service traction control. My RPM needle also drops to 0 and stops working. The check engine light comes on and gives code P0335. Sometimes when stopped or just starting to move the car from a parked position, it will stall out. It's also idling rough. I had to replace the thermostat and housing after it overheated over the winter. Just for licks, I pulled the camshaft sensors and there was a lot of gunk on them. Kind of looked like cooked oil (I assumed this happened during the overheating). I want to pull and replace the crankshaft sensor, but I cannot find it. Does anyone have it's specific location or has anyone had this problem before and it turned out to be something different?


I encountered this and no one was able to fix it. The problem is my friend from the cooling sensor circuit. The wires set behind the front bumper are connected to the air temperature sensor, the fog lights, the fan and the fuse box group. It's really the problem, 🇸🇦


----------



## Josueaa (Sep 23, 2020)

So you basically replaced the ECT and it got fixed? 


Muner said:


> I encountered this and no one was able to fix it. The problem is my friend from the cooling sensor circuit. The wires set behind the front bumper are connected to the air temperature sensor, the fog lights, the fan and the fuse box group. It's really the problem, 🇸🇦


----------



## Muner (Sep 5, 2020)

Josueaa said:


> So you basically replaced the ECT and it got fixed?





Josueaa said:


> So you basically replaced the ECT and it got fixed?


I don't understand what you mean, however. Replace all fog lamp wiring, temperature sensor wiring, and fan wiring


----------



## Josueaa (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok, I meant the engine coolant temperature sensor, but I get it now, thanks I'll try that


----------



## Muner (Sep 5, 2020)

Josueaa said:


> Ok, I meant the engine coolant temperature sensor, but I get it now, thanks I'll try that


What is your problem, I will try to help you


----------



## Garett21 (Nov 24, 2020)

Paquinr89 said:


> I've been having the same problem I see a few other people have been posting about with my 2012 crude LS. While driving (low speeds and high speeds) my car will jerk and I will get 2 separate device warnings on the dash. Service stabilitrak and service traction control. My RPM needle also drops to 0 and stops working. The check engine light comes on and gives code P0335. Sometimes when stopped or just starting to move the car from a parked position, it will stall out. It's also idling rough. I had to replace the thermostat and housing after it overheated over the winter. Just for licks, I pulled the camshaft sensors and there was a lot of gunk on them. Kind of looked like cooked oil (I assumed this happened during the overheating). I want to pull and replace the crankshaft sensor, but I cannot find it. Does anyone have it's specific location or has anyone had this problem before and it turned out to be something different?


Hey would you happen to know the color of the wires on the crank shaft sensor on a 2012 Cruze I got them backwards and I can't figure out how to get them back


----------

